# Any Burn Notice fans...



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just came across this.
 $5.59


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the show... but not sure I would like the book. i tend to avoid books based on TV shows.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the show as well.  There is enough of a background in the plot that it might be nice to read some of the stories about his life before being burned...Will have to see.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

TM said:


> I love the show... but not sure I would like the book. i tend to avoid books based on TV shows.


I haven't read it myself so I can't recommend it. Just putting it out there if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

tempting......


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Are there tasteful "art" photos of Jeffrey Donovan in it?  I have to pretend I'm really interested in the stories and not swooning over Michael Weston while watching it with my husband.

Lara Amber


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes I'm sure he didn't notice Gabrielle Anwar at all!!  (I didn't!!)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Apropos of nothing, Tod Goldberg is the brother of Lee Goldberg (one of the writers for the Monk TV show). Lee Goldberg writes the Monk novels.

Small world.  

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

TM said:


> I love the show... but not sure I would like the book. i tend to avoid books based on TV shows.


I like the Monk novelizations more than I do the TV shows. 

Mike


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I like the Monk novelizations more than I do the TV shows.
> 
> Mike


Now THAT I might have to check out. That sounds really interesting.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> Are there tasteful "art" photos of Jeffrey Donovan in it? I have to pretend I'm really interested in the stories and not swooning over Michael Weston while watching it with my husband.
> 
> Lara Amber


 



jmiked said:


> Apropos of nothing, Tod Goldberg is the brother of Lee Goldberg (one of the writers for the Monk TV show). Lee Goldberg writes the Monk novels.
> 
> Small world.
> 
> Mike


I see they are keeping it in the family. Didn't know there were Monk novels. Might have to take a look at those myself.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Yes I'm sure he didn't notice Gabrielle Anwar at all!! (I didn't!!)


You probably didn't notice her 'cos if she turns sideways, she disappears from view.

(nah, I'm not bitter, not a bit )


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

TM said:


> I love the show... but not sure I would like the book. i tend to avoid books based on TV shows.


 Yeah, would have to agree. Although the other way around is generally pretty good.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> I just came across this.
> $5.59


I have it, no pictures other then the cover, darn. They film around here and Jeffrey Donovan looks as good in person as he does on TV.  It was good if you like Burn Notice and I do, not Shakespeare great but worth the time.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> You probably didn't notice her 'cos if she turns sideways, she disappears from view.
> 
> (nah, I'm not bitter, not a bit )


I'm sure that comes in handy in her line of work!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I have it, no pictures other then the cover, darn. They film around here and Jeffrey Donovan looks as good in person as he does on TV.  It was good if you like Burn Notice and I do, not Shakespeare great but worth the time.


I love Burn Notice! Makes me laugh - sometimes I feel like I should be taking notes on Michael's handy-dandy tips.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> You probably didn't notice her 'cos if she turns sideways, she disappears from view.
> 
> (nah, I'm not bitter, not a bit )


My daughter was an extra on a couple of episodes (watch for her hand) and she said Anwar is really, really tiny.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> My daughter was an extra on a couple of episodes (watch for her hand) and she said Anwar is really, really tiny.


Yes, if you look really close she wears platforms high enough to give you a nose bleed.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

She's 5'3" supposedly, according to imdb.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LDB said:


> She's 5'3" supposedly, according to imdb.com


My daughter is just under 5'2" and weighs about 95 pounds. For her to call Anwar tiny, I'm guessing she's at least that small. But if it makes her happy to report that she's 5'3", it's okay with me.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> She's 5'3" supposedly, according to imdb.com


And Jeffery Donovan and Bruce Campbell are both 6', that 9" difference takes platforms to stay in the shot.


----------



## kerrnel (Feb 26, 2009)

This is actually one of my favourite shows, but I can't see reading any books on it.  The only series I ever read books on was Star Trek, and that was only because the TV shows were so fluffy and light that the only place you could get some substance and get dark was in the books.  You got enough backstory in the books to offset the superficiality of the show.

I can't see Battlestar Galactica books offering up much more in the way of backstory or depth since it does it sufficiently well on-screen, same with Burn Notice.  The day a franchise reveals so many secrets in a different medium that you're forced to pay attention to more than one outlet for the bulk of the story is the day I walk away from it.

I know that sounds like a contradiction, but if you read between the lines it isn't.  lol


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My daughter was an extra on a couple of episodes (watch for her hand) and she said Anwar is really, really tiny.


Gertie, Hi! That is so cool that your daughter was an extra on Burn Notice. Fiona was one of my favorite female TV characters of all time. I really loved that show, except for I'm struggling to get through the final season. Have you (or anyone else) watched the last season? We've got it on DVR and are about three or four episodes in.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

heidi_g said:


> Gertie, Hi! That is so cool that your daughter was an extra on Burn Notice. Fiona was one of my favorite female TV characters of all time. I really loved that show, except for I'm struggling to get through the final season. Have you (or anyone else) watched the last season? We've got it on DVR and are about three or four episodes in.


I'll admit to not watching the penultimate season. The Michael Westen character just got on my nerves after several seasons, so I quit watching. I watched the latter half of the last season just to see if everyone survived the series finale.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . . I'd gotten a bit tired of it toward the end.  For supposedly smart people, I just thought they were doing dumb stuff . . . .having to go on the run and all that.  I stuck through the last season only because I KNEW it was the last season.  I liked it better when the focus wasn't so much on him getting back with the CIA but was just sort of a modern day "A Team" trying to help the little people.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the show ... slick and super cool. Waiting for the last season to go rental on DVD. Not sure about the book, but I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I read a couple of the books (I think there are three) and was not impressed.

Although certainly sanctioned by the Burn Notice folks, my experience didn't seem or read like the 'real' characters as portrayed in the series. For me, it was an okay thing to read in between seasons a time or two, but okay at best.

Think of it like a soap opera, where there are stand in actors for the regulars. They are in the usual/familiar setting and backdrop, and although they deliver the lines, it's just not the same...you know they're different, both feel and reaction--and it stands out.

I can't recommend them...but individuals may differ on this.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked the show better when they were helping someone with a problem with a bad guy and by the end of the episode the bad guy was broke or arrested or run off and the victim was in the clear. The last couple of seasons not as much. It was more Burned Out Notice.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

My experience seems to mirror everyone else's. The first seasons were so strong, and it was fun when they were helping out their clients. This last season is… hard to watch. We're doing it like… 30 minutes at a time, every few weeks. I wouldn't even stick with it, except I just want to know how they ended it!


----------

